# Paint thickness measurement



## newcomer (Nov 5, 2008)

Good afternoon

First of all, i m not shure if it is the right section for this thread, if not please coorect the mistake.
I am in a searching of a program , in wich i can put all the readings from the thickness gauge and autmatically have a 3 d animatin for easch tipe of the car( not mandatory, could be one for all types)and t appear fom green - where the thickness is in range to red where is not- above,in most of the cases.
My two questions are 
1. if smeone use this king of program- i saw a few years ago Paul Dalton using someting like that 
2. wich paint hickness gauge you recommend - cost effective , withi comunnication wireless with computer or android.

Advanced thanks


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

I have not seen any 3D modeling concept that enable the paint thickness to be shown in that format. 

Paul is about on here or the Net if you send a question to his inbox he will reply.

Many paint thickness machines will only show the total thickness which is a guide. 

The tool section on here may give a list..

Good luck, John Tht.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Fn Pro
£100.


John Tht.


----------



## newcomer (Nov 5, 2008)

Thank you John. 
The idea is to find a 3D Program (could be random one) wich has to have the two function wich i need - 1 . the function wich rotate 360 the schetch of the car 
2. functin wich allows me to add manually the readings on each element of the bdy- fender bonnet, and after gatering all the readings, to display the body- obviously 3D , with cloured areas from green to red (after you previously set the range for minimim/average thickness and a limit for maximum).


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

Yes I remember seeing it, he was adding the depth into the computer as he went along....

John Tht.


----------



## Titanium Htail (Mar 24, 2012)

This was it from DeFelsko

https://www.defelsko.com/posisoft/posisoft-desktop

Only usable with the machine itself it measures individual layers so will present them in a 3D aspect.

John Tht.


----------



## newcomer (Nov 5, 2008)

Positector is the hi end, apart from being the most expensive thickness gauge. I think you could do the same measurements also with a chepest gauge , the only thing being the format. I m still searching , i m not shure but i think it can be done in excel. Correct me if i m wrong.


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

Here is why i dont think car diagrams (2d or 3d) are worthwhile for anything other than instagram and you tube videos. 
We measure in microns, these are fractions of millimeters. If you use an image of a car and write a measurement on part of a door, that doesnt even come close to representing where that measurement was truly taken. What is the point in measuring to such a fine degree to then roughly mark it up? The time it takes, to record a totally useless list of information would be better spent elsewhere during the detail. Unless of course, you want to look fancy on a promo vid


----------



## suds (Apr 27, 2012)

Have always wondered why people mark up a paper diagram - is there any reason why you wouldn't say, measure a panel, polish, measure next panel, polish...?


----------



## newcomer (Nov 5, 2008)

suds said:


> Have always wondered why people mark up a paper diagram - is there any reason why you wouldn't say, measure a panel, polish, measure next panel, polish...?


That s a good question , here is why - I want to add another service in my workshop which consists in evaluation of a car which is for sale in most of the cases compose from two parts, mecanical evaluation made by my coleague and the paint/interior wich is performed by me.This why i am in the searching for a report template for this. Till now the easiest way and fast to implement is t have a vectorial representation of the car where i will put manually the readings and highlight the areas with red or green , depends of the readings.


----------



## polt (Oct 18, 2011)

newcomer said:


> That s a good question , here is why - I want to add another service in my workshop which consists in evaluation of a car which is for sale in most of the cases compose from two parts, mecanical evaluation made by my coleague and the paint/interior wich is performed by me.This why i am in the searching for a report template for this. Till now the easiest way and fast to implement is t have a vectorial representation of the car where i will put manually the readings and highlight the areas with red or green , depends of the readings.


Can you not look at using a 3d scanning app on phone/tablet and once images stitched together Edit to add ptg readings or dots Green for healthy, amber for mid and red for high risk ares


----------

